# freezing tube Robinsons



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

does any one still make the Robinsons that fit inside the freezing tubes ?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Just an Ilusion still sells them. :wave:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*web site*

I dont think Gils site likes windows 8, I keep getting error messages:freak:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Why don't you try Chrome or Firefox?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Does Crows Nest make them?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Not for while. In fact I guess the kit selling on JAI site is from Crow's.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I actually have a few left... IM me and I can ship them to you.
Drew
Crow's Nest Models


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*freeze tube peoples*

they came, many thanks, they look great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

What is the cost?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

What season were the freezing tubes used?


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> What season were the freezing tunes used?


1. Unaired pilot "Nowhere to Hide" (see photo)

2. Season 1 episode "The Reluctant Stowaway" which were mostly scenes from the unaired pilot.

3. Season 1 episode "Island In The Sky"


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you Wattanasiri. I am considering doing my Moebius J2 as a second season ship. Did not think I needed the freezing tubes. Were the freezing tubes even shown in the second season?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Freezing tubes were standard set dressing throughout the series.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

One could always scratch build there own set. Or hire someone to scratch build a cryo-sleep set such as what I did in my particular case back in '2007. The only difference is that my units are represented in a 1:26 scale. Which are meant for a slightly larger scale project.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WEAPON X said:


> One could always scratch build there own set. Or hire someone to scratch build a cryo-sleep set such as what I did in my particular case back in '2007. The only difference is that my units are represented in a 1:26 scale. Which are meant for a slightly larger scale project.


Ben, those are indeed awesome! Kudos to the very talented Jim Key!:thumbsup:


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Ben, those are indeed awesome! Kudos to the very talented Jim Key!:thumbsup:


Mark, actually my 'cryo-sleep' figure set was sculpted by our good friend, Mr. Tomas Castano Mansilla of Madrid, Spain in '2007. I also commissioned Tomas for my second set of the Robinsons which is named, 'Up-and -about' (in their space-jumpsuits). 

Tomas is the same sculptor who created the scale figures for Jim Key's 66" Nautilus. 

Major Kudos to my friend, Mr. Tomas C. Mansilla! :thumbsup:

Be well,

~Ben G. :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

WEAPON X said:


> Mark, actually my 'cryo-sleep' figure set was sculpted by our good friend, Mr. Tomas Castano Mansilla of Madrid, Spain in '2007. I also commissioned Tomas for my second set of the Robinsons which is named, 'Up-and -about' (in their space-jumpsuits).
> 
> Tomas is the same sculptor who created the scale figures for Jim Key's 66" Nautilus.
> 
> ...


Ooops! I stand corrected my friend. Indeed, Kudos to Mr. Tomas C. Mansilla!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Just an Ilusion still sells them. :wave:


I made an order from JAI nearly 3 weeks ago. Money went out my account and I have gotten nothing from JAI. My e-mails are all going unanswered too.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Fozzie said:


> I made an order from JAI nearly 3 weeks ago. Money went out my account and I have gotten nothing from JAI. My e-mails are all going unanswered too.


In the past Gill (JAI) was dealing with some serious medical medical challenges.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

WEAPON X said:


> In the past Gill (JAI) was dealing with some serious medical medical challenges.


Sorry to hear that! 

I got an update just a few minutes ago that my order was being processed.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Fozzie said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> I got an update just a few minutes ago that my order was being processed.


That's Great News! Good Egg that Gill!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Wattanasiri said:


> 1. Unaired pilot "Nowhere to Hide" (see photo)
> 
> 2. Season 1 episode "The Reluctant Stowaway" which were mostly scenes from the unaired pilot.
> 
> 3. Season 1 episode "Island In The Sky"


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Gil (JAI) does not have permission to sell my figures, and has not for a few years now. Jimmy Flintstone casts all my little figures for me, and Custom Replicas casts my larger kits and vehicles.

Drew
Crow's Nest Models


----------

